

Musk: I Won’t Be Tesla’s CEO Forever - bane
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2014/11/musk-wont-teslas-ceo-forever/#more-950041

======
mariuolo
Well, even though he's a workaholic his energies aren't going to last forever
and he's already CEO of SpaceX.

